# My New Iwagumi Aquascape



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

I have dwarf baby tears as my main carpet. I planted dwarf hair grass in between some on the stones. I was wondering if I should grow hair grass behind the main center stones as my background or more dwarf baby tears.

Anyone has suggestions or opinions on how my tank is looking? It's my first Iwagumi tank.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

put the image in


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks good to me. Once the baby tears will fill in, the rocks will pop out.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The rocks are far too small for the tank, IMO. Adding 2-3 large pieces that are ~3x as large as the biggest rocks in your current scape would help drastically. 

Overall though i think it's a nice hardscape. The colors and textures of the stones are really neat.


----------



## itsmesuraj (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree...the main rock could have been bigger tocatch the eye...lets see how the tank matures...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

The stones seem slightly smaller in the picture than in person. Also, the stones are Manten Stone ($$$) and this is already 30 lbs of it.


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Love Manten stone. Can't wait to see it grown out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea I really like the shapes and colors.


----------



## cowfish007 (Sep 9, 2011)

Centromochlus said:


> The rocks are far too small for the tank, IMO. Adding 2-3 large pieces that are ~3x as large as the biggest rocks in your current scape would help drastically.
> 
> Overall though i think it's a nice hardscape. The colors and textures of the stones are really neat.


+1

I like the overall design, but the top half of the tank looks too empty IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

What should I do to make the top half look less empty? The main stone reaches above half way through the tank. Should I plant more hair grass at the back? Changing out the stones is not an option for me.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

You're sight lines are slightly off in the layout. The peak of the highest stone should be shifted a few inches left or right from where it is. You totally ignored the "rule of thirds" which is a foundation of Iwagumi layout. The highest point shouldn't be dead center of the viewing space. I'm sure it will look fine the way it is and if you like the layout that's all that matters.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Too centered, but overall not too bad.


----------

